# Hydro Veil Hair Care System



## monniej (Aug 8, 2008)

i went to the beauty supply last weekend and they gave me a sample of hydro veil deep conditioning leave-in treatment. i used it the morning and i will be in the beauty supply tomorrow to pick up a jar of this stuff. my hair is super soft, frizz free and curled down to ends. my ends have been a big issue for me so i'm very happy about that. i found out that they have an entire hair care system for women of color which includes:

2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner

hair growth oil

temple balm

hair strengthening cream

deep conditioning leave-in treatment

scalp and hair mist

hair rescue cream

since i'm pretty happy with my current products i don't think i'll be trying any of the other products right now, but i was using a bit of my regular conditioner as a leave in so this is a good find for me!







https://www.gigibeauty.com/product_i...roducts_id=556


----------



## yourleoqueen (Aug 8, 2008)

I've seen this in a few hair mags, but haven't seen it locally. Living in the sticks sucks. lol


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i went to the beauty supply last weekend and they gave me a sample of hydro veil deep conditioning leave-in treatment. i used it the morning and i will be in the beauty supply tomorrow to pick up a jar of this stuff. my hair is super soft, frizz free and curled down to ends. my ends have been a big issue for me so i'm very happy about that. i found out that they have an entire hair care system for women of color which includes:
2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner

hair growth oil

temple balm

hair strengthening cream

deep conditioning leave-in treatment

scalp and hair mist

hair rescue cream

since i'm pretty happy with my current products i don't think i'll be trying any of the other products right now, but i was using a bit of my regular conditioner as a leave in so this is a good find for me!

https://www.gigibeauty.com/images/HY...%20LIT%201.jpg

https://www.gigibeauty.com/product_i...roducts_id=556

Heh, I just noticed that it says Manteca on the label. Manteca means lard in Spanish...I assume that's the shea butter they're talking about?
I might have to go to Sally's and poke around. I'm growing my hair out, but it is pretty damamged from all the product I used to use.


----------



## pure25honey (Aug 9, 2008)

Ohhhh I'm always looking for products to get rid of frizz. I think I'll go look for this at sally's. Thanks.


----------



## monniej (Aug 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've seen this in a few hair mags, but haven't seen it locally. Living in the sticks sucks. lol i asked for extra samples. pm me if you want to try it out!

Originally Posted by *Fataliya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heh, I just noticed that it says Manteca on the label. Manteca means lard in Spanish...I assume that's the shea butter they're talking about?
I might have to go to Sally's and poke around. I'm growing my hair out, but it is pretty damamged from all the product I used to use.

i'm growing mine out also, so i'm always looking for products that claim to retain moisture. this one does a pretty good job.

Originally Posted by *pure25honey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohhhh I'm always looking for products to get rid of frizz. I think I'll go look for this at sally's. Thanks. even though i do use a host of anti-frizz products i did notice a difference when i used this product with my regular regimine. i ended up picking up 2 jars. just in case...


----------



## qiwinyc (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Ladies.

Hydro Veil appears to be a great product but its ingredients are carcinogenic or cancer causing. I looked up some of the main ingredients and found them high on the cancer causing list.

Look them up at cosmeticdatabase

Qiwi NYC


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jul 6, 2009)

*qiwinyc, thanks a LOT for posting that! I'm trying a sample in my hair right now, but I won't be buying if that's the case.*

*We don't need any more cancer-causers. We have enough other things to worry about that cause cancer!*


----------

